# Transferring older computer to new case, have question



## jldavis (Nov 16, 2007)

:sigh:
As the title states, I am transferring an older computer to a new case. I am sorta embarrased, as I have a feeling I'm missing something extremely obvious, but I've reached the point of extreme frustration. 
The frustrating part deals with the hookup of the wires that come from the front switch and light panel, the power button, hard drive light, etc. There are four of these wires...but....where/what do they attach to?! I searched around the motherboard to no avail, inspecting the power supply connectors proved unproductive. 
I'm thinking perhaps I need some simple connector to attach the wires to, that would then attach to an existing power supply connector. In addition, what is the best way to hook up multiple fans that would create as little clutter as possible?

Thanks


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If you have the mobo manual it will show you where the connectors
go. If not find the model number of your board, go to the manufacturers
website and download the manual, or at least the page for the jumper
settings.


----------



## jldavis (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, so far I've found a diagram that shows the jumper. The configuration jumper is a 4-pin, each of the four individual switch/light wires are 2-holed. 
Also, on the old (factory) case, the switch/light wires connected to a (internal) small board, directly behind the external switch/light locations. There was then a wire that connected from the board to the front panel switch connector. On the old case, there is also only two of these wires, one for the power button and one for the hard drive light. On the new case, there are four.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

could you give us a picture of the connector and the motherboard where the connector used to go ????


----------



## jldavis (Nov 16, 2007)

Sure, here is what I have:

front panel switch connector: where it used to connect











Here is the best picture I can find that shows the type of connectors the new case has:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK here is the scoop


option #1 you would need to install the motherboard/connector plug back into the motherboard and physically trace back to what each plug does and then label them on paper

then you would need to cut the wires going to that case plug / leave plenty of wire so you can splice the wires from the new case to the old style motherboard plug

or Option #2 

buy a new cheap motherboard that supports your spec >>>>> if you live in the U.S. you can get boards from Mwave.com / refurbished for as low as $40.00 ????????? then you wont need that old connector

if you opt for the splicing route you will need to solder and heat shrink your splice connections ?????

if you want to investigate a new mobo, just tell us which CPU / ram type and video card you are using now


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

who is the maker and model of your original system ???


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought the same thing linderman, I was pondering him robbing the 
connector from the old case, maybe a thought.

I take that thought back, what a hassle on a definite maybe.


----------



## jldavis (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, man...this isn't sounding fun. The system is an old Dell 4550.


----------



## jldavis (Nov 16, 2007)

I've actually given thought to buying a completely new case, even though I just bought this one. I'm really not satisfied with it, irrespective of the switch/light connector issue, which I know is because I'm dealing with older technology.
If I had my way, I would just buy all new components, but I do not have that option.
As far as what I use this system for, really just some light gaming and media work.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its actually not as hard as it sounds >>>>> takes patience / good note taking and a cheap electric pencil soldering iron ????

you can trace where the wires go to from the plug


example / you trace a blue and white wire coming from the power switch button on the case >>>>> then you solder that blue and white wire to the PWR switch wires on the new case ??????


you really only need the power switch and reset switch >>>>> the other stuff, hard drive LED and power LED are just useless bling-bling

I will also look for a cheap motherboard alternative ?????


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

The board is proprietary, which means the board was made strictly for
dell which means that dell specifies what configuration the board is in.
The case is not at fault, but some cases are kind of funky. The board
was and is fine for dells configuration. You will probably be ok with
lindermans first recommendation, there will be trial and error but it
can work. You may have to change jumpers around as far as slots 
but it can be done, pain in the butt, yes but do able. Just because
the wires on the case are positioned in a certain way doesnt mean
you cant change the position. Pain yes, doable yes. My first concern
would be the power switch, then the reset, every thing else is fluff.
But fixable. You wont hurt anything if you put it in backwards, or wrong.
Patience and perseverance is the key,,,,easier said than done..lol
If you get a magnifying glass and look on the board you may see where
the jumpers go from there, but you will have to look real hard.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here is a board

http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-P4P-800-W-...ryZ80158QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


socket 478 motherboards are getting hard to find


I have one in mint condition for $70.00

but I would try the solder trick first


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*If you get a magnifying glass and look on the board you may see where
the jumpers go from there, but you will have to look real hard.*



that just might work, they might be labeled on your old dell board in micro sized font ??????


you "may" find a blow up service manual for that board which would also detail the connectors ????


like manic said, concentrate on the power switch then the reset the other stuff is non-essential

you might get lucky and be able to just push the connectors from the case onto the motherboard pins; once you figure out which ones are power switch pins?????


----------



## jldavis (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, the more I think about it, the more I consider just putting all the original parts back into the old case, as it used to be, and putting a new system together. A while back I upgraded it a bit with a new video card, DVD+RW, SATA HD, and SATA controller card. All I would need for a new system is a new board, processor, memory, sound card, and peripheral devices.
Do you guys have any favorite mobo/cpu combos you'd recommend to someone who wants at least a decent amount of upgrade capability and a touch more power than I would need to do some light gaming and some media work/play?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

recommendations ? sure




Gigabyte motherboard with a P35 chipset = GA-P35-DS3R or GA-P35-DS4

Intel Core 2-Duo E6650

you will want two gigs of DDR2-800 memory


and a PCI express video card

Antec trio power 650 watt power supply


----------

